# White Crane beginner set, Tiet Lien Kuen



## Flying Crane (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Apr 17, 2019)

looks neat and clean, would have liked to seen it closer


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 17, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> looks neat and clean, would have liked to seen it closer


Thanks.  I need a camera operator.  My five-year-old actually does a pretty good job, until he loses interest and puts the camera down in the middle of whatever is being filmed.

I’ll need to recruit my wife to get it done.


----------

